# Closing off a den



## fetzer85 (Dec 4, 2009)

If you're looking for privacy and its an open doorway you could just install a regular or pocket door.

If you're not after privacy, you could build a half-height wall. My neighbor has one of those between their living room and entrance way, I don't really care for them.

If you really want to just cut it off from the living room, then framing it up and drywalling it might be your best option.

Obviously, if you're renting this apartment from someone, you should talk about it with them first.  On the other hand if its yours then the choice is up to you.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

An Apt ?

That you rent from someone ?


----------

